# Portage Open! Only 30 spots left!



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)




----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

What are your tournament hours?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm assuming the "619 ramp" is the old state park ramp?


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

lakeslouie said:


> What are your tournament hours?


8am-4 pm 619 ramp


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

This one is less than a week away! I hope to see some of you there. I'll open registration at 6:45 am.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Can we sign up Sunday morning?


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> Can we sign up Sunday morning?


That's fine.


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

results?


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Drop-tine76 said:


> results?





Drop-tine76 said:


> results?


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Here are the results.


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

thanks looks like some good bags were weighed!


----------

